# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > القانون الدولي الجنائي >  جرائم الحرب في القضاء الجنائي الدولي ..

## هيثم الفقى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 







إن جرائم الحرب نظرا لخطورتها أصبحت تستلزم ملاحقة فاعليها و الحكم عليهم بأشد العقوبات ، ولم يتبين المجتمع الدولي فكرة المعاقبة على جرائم الحرب بسهولة و إنما مرت الفكرة بعدة مراحل . فسابقا لم يكن يحاسب على الجرائم التي تعتبر انتهاك لقوانين و أعراف الحرب ، ذلك استنادا إلى الفكرة القائلة بحصانة أعمال الدولة ، وإذا جرت المحاسبة فإنها تتم من قبل الدولة نفسها التي يتبع إليها من ارتكب المخالفة . فقد وردت أول إشارة إلى إمكانية محاكمة من يقومون بخرق هذه قوانين النزاعات المسلحة أمام محاكم العدو العسكرية في وجيز " Oxford " لقوانين الحرب البرية 1880* 


*أقرت اتفاقية لاهاي الرابعة لعام 1907 صراحة بأن الأطراف المتحاربة ستكون مسئولة عن كل الأعمال التي يرتكبها أشخاص منتمون إلى عضوية القوات المسلحة .*

*فالقضاء الجنائي الدولي شهد تطورا كبيرا بداية من نظام المحاكم العسكرية التي أنشأت بعد الحربين العالميتين الأولى و الثانية ، ثم إلى المحاكم التي أنشئها مجلس الأمن التابع للأمم المتحدة ، وصولا إلى المحكمة الجنائية الدولية. و هذا ما ستأتي معالجته في هذا المبحث .*


*المطلب الأول : المحاكم العسكرية الدولية*

*كانت محاكمات الحرب العالمية الأولى أول تطبيق لفكرة القضاء الجنائي الدولي في العصر الحديث ، إلا أنها لم تفلح في معاقبة مجرمي الحرب على نحو رادع . فبعد انتهاء الحرب العالمية الأولى 1914-1918 أبرمت العديد من الاتفاقيات الدولية في هذا* 

*الخصوص أبرزها معاهدة فرساي 1919، التي تضمنت نصوصا لإنشاء محكمة دولية لمحاكمة إمبراطور ألمانيا ومحاكمة العسكريين الألمان عن جرائم الحرب ( ) . لكن ألمانيا رفضت المحاكمة أمام محاكم أجنبية ، بحجة أن المحاكمات يجب أن تتم أمام المحاكم الألمانية . و بالتالي أنشأت المحكمة الألمانية العليا في مدينة " ليبزيغ " في 18 ديسمبر 1919.*

*و بدأت المحاكمات أمامها في 23 ماي 1921 ، وقد تمت محاكمة 12 شخص من الخمسة والأربعين متهم ، وجد 6 منهم فقط مذنبين . وكانت الأحكام التي صدرت بشأنهم بسيطة ، وعندها أوقف الحلفاء محاولات استمرار محاكمات مجرمي الحرب .*

*إن الأهوال التي وقعت أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية دفعت بالقادة العسكريين لكل الدول الحلفاء بإبداء امتعاضهم من الجرائم المرتكبة من طرف الألمان و ضرورة العقاب عليها . ففي 25 أكتوبر 1941 أصدر رئيس وزراء بريطانيا " تشرشل " تصريح يضع العقاب الجنائي من بين أهداف الحرب ، و أن جرائم الحرب المرتكبة يجب عقابها .*

*ثم كان تصريح " سان جيمس " في 13 جانفي 1942 الذي نص على معاقبة الأشخاص الذين ارتكبوا أو أمروا بارتكاب جرائم حرب ، عن طريق هيئة قضائية دولية. وقد وقع هذا التصريح في لندن من طرف تسع دول أصلية و تسع دول مراقبة.* 

*لكن تعاقب الأعمال الوحشية التي قامت بها ألمانيا زاد من رغبة الحلفاء في العقاب والمحاكمة مما أدى بروزفلت و تشرشل و ستالين ، إلى الاجتماع في موسكو في 30 أكتوبر 1943 ، و أصدروا تصريح موسكو و الذي يعتبر أول خطوة لإنشاء المحكمة الجنائية الدولية ، و قد نص على وجوب محاكمة مجرمي الحرب الألمان من ضباط و أعضاء في الحزب النازي . و هناك محكمتين وضعتا بصمتهما في القانون الدولي الجنائي ، ألا وهما محكمة نورمبورغ ، ومحكمة طوكيو ، وهذا ما سنعالجه في الفرعين التاليين .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الفرع الأول : محكمة نورمبورغ 


في 6 أوت 1945 قام القاضي جاكسون الذي عينه الرئيس الأمريكي ترومان لتمثيل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في المفاوضات مع الحلفاء، بتقديم تقرير عن الملاحقات ضد قادة الدول العدوانية، وهذا التقرير استعمل كقاعدة للنظام الأساسي للمحكمة العسكرية . و تقدم جاكسون بتقريره إلى المؤتمر الذي عقد في لندن في أوت 1945 .* 


*أولا – إنشاء المحكمة و نظامها الأساسي*


*انتهى المؤتمر إلى التصريح بوجوب تشكيل محكمة عسكرية دولية خاصة لمحاكمة زعماء و كبار ضباط النازية الذين لا ترتبط جرائمهم بنطاق جغرافي معين، سواء كانوا متهمين بصفة فردية أو بوصفهم أعضاء منظمات أو جماعات. وبالتالي تم وضع نظام المحكمة العسكرية ، والتي عرفت باسم محكمة " نورمبورغ " . وألحق باتفاق لندن لائحة أطلق عليها اسم لائحة محكمة نورمبورغ مكونة من 30 مادة موزعة على سبعة أقسام .* 


*و قد ورد اختصاص المحكمة بمحاكمة جرائم الحرب في المادة 6 من النظام الأساسي المتمثل في " ... مخالفة قوانين وعادات الحرب و تشمل على سبيل المثال لا الحصر : القتل ، سوء معاملة السكان المدنيين و إكراههم على العمل الإجباري داخل الإقليم المحتل أو خارجه ، قتل أو سوء معاملة أسرى الحرب أو الأشخاص في البحار قتل الرهائن ، نهب الأموال العامة أو الخاصة ، الهدم العبثي للمدن و القرى ، التدمير الذي لا تبرره ضرورات الحرب " .*


*هذه الأفعال التي كانت من قبل مجرمة من قبل اتفاقيات لاهاي 1899 و 1907 أصبحت جرائم دولية .*

*فالمجموعة التي وردت في المادة 6 من النظام الأساسي للمحكمة تشكل القسم الأساسي من جرائم الحرب التي تضم لائحة طويلة تشمل جميع ما يمكن تصوره من أعمال تخالف قوانين وأعراف الحرب و خاصة ما نصت عليه اتفاقيات لاهاي و جنيف .* 


*أما العقوبات فقد أعطى النظام للمحكمة بأن تنطق بعقوبة الإعدام أو بأي عقوبة أخف منها. و لا يعفى من المسؤولية من ارتكب فعلا أيا كانت منزلته ، فمركز المتهم لا يعفيه من المسؤولية حسب المادة 7، أيضا أن المسائلة تقع على الفاعل و المدبر و المنظم و المحرض و الشريك.* 


*ثانيا - جلسات المحكمة* 


*قامت المحكمة بعقد أول جلسة لها في مدينة نورمبورغ الألمانية . منذ 20 نوفمبر 1945 . إلى غاية 31 أوت 1946 . و أصدرت أحكامها في 1 أكتوبر 1946 . وكان خلاصة أحكامها أنها حكمت بالإعدام شنقا على 12 متهم ، الحكم بالسجن المؤبد على ثلاث متهمين ، الحكم بالسجن 20 سنة على متهمين اثنين ، الحكم بالسجن 15 سنة على متهم واحد ، الحكم بالسجن لمدة 10 سنوات على متهم واحد ، والحكم ببراءة ثلاث متهمين . و لقد أدانت المحكمة ثلاث منظمات باعتبارها منظمات إجرامية هي : هيئة رؤساء الحزب النازي ، جهاز حماية الحزب النازي ، و منظمة الشرطة السرية .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الفرع الثاني : محكمة طوكيو 


بعد حوالي ستة أشهر من افتتاح المحاكمات في نورمبورغ ، أي في 3 ماي 1946 بدأت محكمة الشرق الأقصى التي اتخذت طوكيو مقرا لها محاكمة 25 مجرم حرب ياباني .* 


*أولا – إنشاء المحكمة وعملها* 


*ففي جانفي 1945 عقد مؤتمر موسكو الذي تم الاتفاق فيه على وجوب إنشاء محكمة لمحاكمة مجرمي الحرب اليابانيين ، وأن يكون مقرها في طوكيو . و في 19 جانفي 1946 قام الجنرال " دوغلاس ماك آرثر " القائد العام لقوات الحلفاء في الشرق الأقصى بإصدار لائحة أنشأت المحكمة العسكرية للشرق الأقصى و صدق على نظامها التأسيسي .*


*إن لائحة محكمة طوكيو لا تختلف في مضمونها عن لائحة محكمة نورمبورغ . فنجد نفس الاختصاص بين المحكمتين ، ونفس الإجراءات . لكن هناك اختلاف وحيد يتمثل في أن النظام الأساسي لمحكمة طوكيو في المادة 7 نص على أن الصفة الرسمية يمكن اعتبارها ظرفا من الظروف المخففة للعقاب بينما في لائحة نورمبورغ ليس لتلك الصفة أثر على العقاب .*


*بدأ عمل محكمة طوكيو في 3 ماي 1946 إلى غاية 4 نوفمبر 1948 و قد أصدرت في مجمل أحكامها 7 أحكام بالإعدام ، و 16 حكم بالسجن المؤبد ، و حكم واحد لمدة 20 سنة ، وحكم لسبع سنوات .*


*ثانيا – المبادئ التي جاءت بها كل من محكمة طوكيو و نورمبورغ*

*صاغت كل من المحكمتين عددا كبيرا من المبادئ الهامة منها :* 

*- كل شخص يرتكب أو يشترك في ارتكاب فعل يعد جريمة طبقا للقانون الدولي يكون مسئولا عنه و يستحق العقاب .*
*- إن الضرورات العسكرية مهما كانت ملحة لا تبرر بأي حال من الأحوال ارتكاب أي نوع من الجرائم الدولية ، وإن كان بالإمكان اعتبارها أحد الظروف المخففة في بعض الأحيان .**- إذا كان القانون الوطني الداخلي لا يعاقب على عمل يشكل جريمة حرب فإن هذا لا يعفي من ارتكبه من المسؤولية بحسب أحكام القانون الدولي ، لأن تلك الجرائم تعتبر مرتكبة في حق الإنسانية جمعاء و ليست متعلقة بمنطقة جغرافية معينة .**- إذا تصرف الشخص الذي ارتكب الجريمة بصفته رئيس دولة أو مسئولا فيها ، فهذا لا يعفيه من المسؤولية الجنائية .**- عدم الاعتداد بالدفع بأمر الرئيس أو المسئول .**- الحق في محاكمة عادلة لكل متهم .* *- مبدأ الشرعية المعروف في القانون الداخلي يمكن التجاوز عن تطبيقه في القانون الدولي .*


*لكن هاتين المحكمتين كانتا من قبيل إخضاع الدول المنهزمة في الحرب لإرادة الدول المنتصرة ، فهي في باب الثأر أكثر منها في باب المحاكمات القانونية العادلة ، فمثلا انتقدتا في إهمال تعيين قضاة محايدين ، فقيل أنها محاكم متميزة و لا تتوافر فيها ضمانات الحياد القضائي .*

*و أشد نقد هو أنها خالفت مبدأ عدم رجعية القانون الجنائي و مبدأ الشرعية ، بحيث أن هذه القوانين سنها الحلفاء الذين لا يحق لهم سن القانون و تطبيقه على غيرهم . فلقد خلقت جرائم لم تكن معروفة من قبل* *. مما جعل هاتين المحكمتين بلا معنى قانوني أو أي شرعية دولية ،* 

*رغم الانتقادات التي وجهت لمحكمتي نورمبورغ وطوكيو إلا أنهما اتخذتا أساساً لإنشاء قضاء جنائي دولي ، فبعد محاكمات نورمبورغ صدر قرار الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة رقم 95 الذي تم إقراره بالإجماع في 11 ديسمبر عام 1946 وأكد هذا القرار أن مبادئ نورمبورغ تعتبر مبادئ للقانون الدولي . و طلبت الجمعية العامة في نوفمبر 1947 من لجنة القانون الدولي إعداد مشروع قانون للجرائم ضد سلم و أمن البشرية .*


*في 9 ديسمبر 1948 وضعت اتفاقية منع جريمة الإبادة الجماعية و المعاقبة عليها من طرف الجمعية العامة . وصاغت لجنة القانون الدولي التابعة للأمم المتحدة مبادئ القانون الدولي المعترف بها في نظام محكمة نورمبورغ والحكم الصادر عنها ، وناقشت في عام 1950 مشروعاً بهذا الخصوص . فالمادة الأولى من مشروع قانون الجرائم ضد سلم و أمن البشرية نصت على أن " أي شخص يرتكب عملاً إجرامياً من حيث القانون الدولي عليه أن يتحمل المسؤولية عنه ويخضع للعقاب " . ووفقاً للمادة 6 من نفس المشروع تشكل انتهاكات قوانين النزاعات المسلحة جرائم في نظر القانون الدولي . و بالتالي فان المبادئ التي أسفرت عنها محاكمات نورمبورغ و طوكيو أصبحت جزءا مؤكدا من القانون الدولي المعاصر .*


*ثم بعد ذلك صدرت اتفاقية عدم تقادم جرائم الحرب والجرائم المرتكبة ضد الإنسانية التي اعتمدت وعرضت للتوقيع والتصديق والانضمام بموجب قرار الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة الصادر في 26 نوفمبر 1968 . لقد ساهمت الأمم المتحدة مساهمة كبيرة في إظهار ماهية جرائم الحرب و كيفية مكافحتها، فأصدرت بصدد هذا الموضوع عدة قرارات منها :*

*- القرار رقم 3 الصادر في فيفري 1946 الخاص بتسليم مجرمي الحرب .*
*- القرار 180 الصادر في أكتوبر 1947 الخاص بمعاقبة مجرمي الحرب .*
*- القرار 2338 الصادر في 18 ديسمبر 1967 الخاص بمعاقبة مجرمي الحرب .*
*- القرار 2583 الصادر في 15 ديسمبر 1969 المتضمن معاقبة مجرمي الحرب .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المطلب الثاني : المحاكم الدولية المؤقتة


في العقد الماضي تعرضت عدة مناطق من العالم لأحداث خطيرة انتهكت فيها كل الأعراف و المواثيق الدولية و أبيدت أجناس و أعراق بشرية ، تحت سمع و بصر العالم و المنظمات الدولية كما حدث للأكراد ، والصومال ، ويوغسلافيا سابقا ، ورواندا و هايتي ... .*
*إن الأحداث التي وقعت في يوغسلافيا منذ 1991 حركت المشاعر المطالبة بمحاكمة مجرمي الحرب اليوغسلافيين ، نفس الشيء تم بالنسبة للمجازر المرتكبة في رواندا في 1994 . فتبعا لذلك أنشأت كل من المحكمة الجنائية الدولية ليوغسلافيا سابقا إضافة إلى المحكمة الجنائية الدولية لرواندا ، وهذا ما ستأتي معالجته في هذا المطلب ، من خلال دراسة كل محكمة على حدة .*


*الفرع الأول : المحكمة الجنائية الدولية ليوغسلافيا سابقا* 


*في النزاع الذي كانت يوغسلافيا سابقا مسرحا له ارتكبت عدة مجازر يندى لها الجبين ، فقد أبيدت قرى بأكملها و قتل عدد كبير من المدنيين ، وارتكبت أفعال تعذيب و معاملات لا إنسانية و دمرت المستشفيات ...فمثلا في 18 نوفمبر 1991 قام الصرب بحصار مدينة "Vucovar " لمدة ثلاث أشهر ، وقاموا بقتل حوالي 5000 شخص ،و فقد حوالي 4000 شخص . أيضا كارثة "Srebrenica" أين قامت القوات الصربية في 10 جويلية 1995 بقتل حوالي 10000 شخص من نساء و رجال وأطفال .كل هذا دفع مجلس الأمن إلى التدخل في العديد من المرات و ذلك بموجب الفصل السابع من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة ، فأصدر بذلك عدة قرارات بخصوص النزاع .*


*أولا – إنشاء المحكمة*


*سنة 1993 قام مجلس الأمن بإنشاء المحكمة الجنائية الطارئة ليوغسلافيا ، عن طريق القرار 808 الصادر في 22 فيفري 1993، المنشأ لمحكمة يوغسلافيا السابقة. و القرار 827 بتاريخ 25 ماي 1993 المتضمن الموافقة على النظام الأساسي الخاص بتلك المحكمة الذي يضم 34 مادة . و ذلك بعد الطرح الذي تقدمت به فرنسا إلى المجلس لاستصدار قرار منه لإنشاء محكمة دولية لمحاكمة مجرمي الحرب اليوغسلافيين نظرا للأفعال الفظيعة المرتكبة في يوغسلافيا سابقا. وبالتالي تعتبر محكمة يوغسلافيا محكمة جنائية دولية مؤقتة منشأة لغرض خاص ، حيث يتحدد اختصاصها العام بحالة أو حالات محددة ، فهي هيئة قضائية مكلفة بمهمة خاصة .*

*بالنسبة للاختصاص المكاني للمحكمة فهو حسب المادة 8 من النظام الأساسي عن الجرائم التي وقعت على إقليم الجمهورية الفدرالية الاشتراكية ليوغسلافيا بما في ذلك الإقليم البري و البحري و الجوي . أما بالنسبة للاختصاص الزمني فقد حددته نفس المادة ، وذلك بذكر تاريخ بدايته أي من 1 جانفي 1991 بدون تحديد نهاية المدة ، الشيء الذي ترك لمجلس الأمن .*
*إن المحكمة أنشأت من أجل محاكمة الأشخاص الذين ارتكبوا انتهاكات خطيرة لقواعد القانون الدولي الإنساني ، والأشخاص هنا هم الأشخاص الطبيعيين فقط دون الأشخاص المعنوية .*

*وقد حددت المادة الثانية إلى غاية المادة الخامسة من النظام الأساسي لمحكمة يوغسلافيا السابقة الاختصاص الموضوعي بثلاث طوائف من الجرائم : جرائم الحرب ، جرائم الإبادة ، الجرائم ضد الإنسانية .*

*و بالنسبة لجرائم الحرب فنجد أن المادة 2 و 3 قسمتها إلى طائفتين :*

*أ- الجرائم المتضمنة الخروق الجسيمة لاتفاقيات جنيف 1949 و الواردة في نصوص المواد 50 و 53 من الاتفاقية الأولى ، إضافة إلى المادتين 44 و 51 من الاتفاقية الثانية والمادة 130 من الاتفاقية الثالثة ، و المادة 147 من الاتفاقية الرابعة و هي تشمل :* 
*- القتل العمد .* 
*- التعذيب .* 
*- المعاملة الغير إنسانية ، و تدخل في ذلك التجارب البيولوجية و تعمد تسبيب آلام شديدة أو اعتداء خطير على جسم الإنسان أو صحته .*
*- تدمير الممتلكات أو مصادرتها على نطاق واسع دون ضرورة عسكرية وعلى نحو غير مشروع.*
*- إحداث آلام كبرى عمدا .* 
*- التخريب الواسع للأموال .* 
*- إكراه أسير أو شخص مدني على الخدمة في قوات معادية .* 
*- حرمان أسير حرب أو مدني من محاكمة عادلة .*
*- طرد أو نقل غير مشروع للمدنيين أو حبسهم بوجه غير مشروع .* 
*- أخذ الرهائن .*
*- سوء استعمال علم الصليب الأحمر.* 

*ب- انتهاكات قوانين وأعراف الحرب و هي تشمل :*

*- استعمال الأسلحة السامة أو ما يماثلها و التي تسبب آلاما غير ضرورية .*
*- هدم المدن و القرى بدون ضرورة عسكرية.*
*- الهجوم أو إلقاء القنابل بأي طريقة على المدن و القرى المأهولة بالمدنيين أو التي ليس لها وسيلة دفاعية .*
*- مصادرة أو تدمير أو تخريب أماكن العبادة و التعليم و الآثار التاريخية و الفنية و العلمية و المؤسسات الإنسانية و المستشفيات . إضافة إلى نهب الممتلكات العامة و الخاصة .*


*إن المادة 7 من النظام الأساسي تنص على محاكمة كل من شارك أو ساعد أو حرض على ارتكاب الجرم ، و هذا ما يبين أخذ النظام الأساسي بالمسؤولية الشخصية عن ارتكاب الجرائم أيا كانت صفتهم الرسمية ، كما لا تعتبر الصفة الرسمية ظرفا مخففا للعقوبة كما حدث في محكمة طوكيو العسكرية . و لا يعتد بالدفع بأمر الرئيس ، فكل هذه المبادئ الواردة هنا تم إقرارها منذ النظام الأساسي لمحكمة نورمبورغ ، وأصبحت بالتالي مبادئ هامة في القانون الدولي الجنائي .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ثانيا- عمل المحكمة* 


*أصدرت المحكمة لغاية سنة 2001 عدة أحكام منها 20 سنة سجن ضد الجنرال الصربي "تاديش" ، و هناك أحكام مازالت أمام الدرجة الأولى متمثلة في عقوبات من 6 إلى 25 سنة ضد خمسة كرواتيين متهمين بجرائم ضد الإنسانية . إضافة إلى حكم مدته 45 سنة ضد الجنرال الكرواتي " بلازيش" . و هناك 28 متهم مقبوض عليهم بالمقارنة مع 69 متهم لم يتم القبض عليهم ، و نجد من المتهمين الرئيس الصربي " ميلوزيفيتش" و أربع من مسئوليه متهمين بإعداد ، تنفيذ ، أمر و تشجيع حملة عنف و إبادة و ارتكاب جرائم حرب و جرائم ضد الإنسانية بين سنتي 1998 و 1999 ضد* *الشعب الألباني في كوسوفو . إضافة إلى ارتكاب أعمال إبادة جماعية و التورط فيها أثناء الحرب في البوسنة و الهرسك ، و اعتبروا أيضا مسئولين عن عدم منع مرؤوسيهم من القيام بهذه الجرائم . فهذه هي أول مرة يتهم فيها رئيس دولة بجرائم حرب و جرائم ضد الإنسانية ، فقد كلفت هذه الحرب حوالي 300000 قتيل منهم 200000 مسلم ، وأكثر من 3 ملايين شخص مرحل منهم 2.3 مليون مسلم .* 
*و قد أكدت المحكمة في كثير من المرات على الصفة الجنائية لجرائم الحرب التي ترتكب في المنازعات المسلحة الداخلية .*


*الفرع الثاني : المحكمة الجنائية الدولية لرواندا*


*كان هناك نزاع كبير بين قبائل التوتسي و الهوتو في إقليم رواندا ، فقد وقعت اشتباكات كبيرة بين الميليشيات المسلحة وقوات الحرس . خلفت عدد كبير من الضحايا المدنيين. فقد كان الأفراد من قبيلة التوتسي يجمعون داخل الكنائس و المستشفيات بغرض حمايتهم من الاعتداءات ، لكن يتم ذبحهم و القضاء عليهم من قبل القوات الحكومية ، و كانت الإبادة لا تفرق بين طفل أو امرأة أو شيخ . و قد خلفت هذه الجرائم حوالي 800 ألف ضحية من التوتسي و الهوتو .* 

*و قد تم التحضير لهذه الجرائم حتى من جانب الوسائل ، فلأسلحة وردت من جنوب إفريقيا و فرنسا ، و وزعت على أفراد الشعب .و قد استمر مرتكبو الإبادة في رواندا في تلقي الأسلحة رغم قرارات الحظر الدولي على توريد الأسلحة إليهم ، و أيضا من الجانب الإعلامي الداخلي الذي كان يساند هذه الجرائم ، فقد كانت إحدى الإذاعات الداخلية تردد "اقطعوا أرجل الأطفال لكي يسيروا طول حياتهم على أركابهم"، " اقتلوا البنات لكي لا تكون أجيال أخرى في المستقبل " .* 


*أولا – إنشاء المحكمة* 


*بسبب تفاقم الانتهاكات الصارخة لقواعد ومبادئ القانون الإنساني في نزاع رواندا قرر مجلس الأمن إنشاء محكمة خاصة لمحاكمة الأشخاص المتهمين بارتكاب انتهاكات جسيمة ضد الإنسانية وذلك بموجب القرار الصادر عن مجلس الأمن رقم 955 في 8 نوفمبر 1994 و تختص بمحاكمة الأشخاص المسئولين بارتكاب انتهاكات جسيمة للقانون الدولي الإنساني ، و المرتكبة فوق الإقليم الرواندي ، و أيضا المواطنين الروانديين الذين ارتكبوا نفس الانتهاكات فوق أراضي الدول المجاورة و في الفترة ما بين 1 جانفي و 31 ديسمبر 1994 .*

*وقد أصدر مجلس الأمن النظام الأساسي لمحكمة رواندا الدولية، وذلك ملحقاً بقراره رقم 955 حيث جاء في 32 مادة.* 


*جاء ذكر الاختصاص الموضوعي في ثلاث مواد ، المادة الثانية التي تدخل في الاختصاص جرائم الإبادة ، المادة الثالثة تدخل الجرائم ضد الإنسانية ، المادة الثالث تدخل الانتهاكات الجسيمة لمادة 3 مشتركة من اتفاقيات جنيف الأربع لعام 1949 و أيضا انتهاكات البروتوكول الثاني لعام 1977 الملحق باتفاقيات جنيف 1949 وهي :* 


*- الاعتداء على الحياة والسلامة البدنية، وبخاصة القتل بجميع أشكاله.* 
*- المعاملة القاسية والتعذيب.* 
*- أخذ الرهائن .* 
*- الاعتداء على الكرامة الشخصية.* 
*- الحرمان من المحاكمة العادلة .* 
*- الجزاءات الجنائية.* 
*- أعمال الإرهاب.* 
*- والاغتصاب والإكراه على الدعارة .*
*- الرق وتجارة الرقيق بجميع صورها.*
*- السلب والنهب.*
*- التهديد بارتكاب أي من الأفعال المذكورة.*

*أما الاختصاص الشخصي للمحكمة ينحصر في من خطط ،أو حرض على ارتكاب الجرائم أو أمر أو ساعد ، أو شجع على التخطيط لارتكاب الجرائم السالفة الذكر.*
*إن كل من المحكمة الجنائية ليوغسلافيا و رواندا يختلفان في الاختصاص الموضوعي من ناحية جرائم الحرب ، فنجد أنه بعدما كانت محكمة يوغسلافيا تختص بجميع انتهاكات قوانين وأعراف الحرب سواء تلك الانتهاكات التي تقع على الأشخاص أو الأموال ، فإن محكمة رواندا تختص فقط بالانتهاكات الواردة في المادة 3 مشتركة من اتفاقيات جنيف الأربع لعام 1949 و أيضا البروتوكول الثاني ، و التي تشمل فقط الانتهاكات الواقعة على الأشخاص و ذلك في النزاع المسلح الغير دولي .*


*و بالتالي فإن اختصاص محكمة رواندا بالنسبة لجرائم الحرب محدد و ضيق عن اختصاص محكمة يوغسلافيا سابقا.*


*بالنسبة للاختصاص الشخصي فنجد التشابه بين المحكمتين، فمحكمة رواندا أيضا تختص بالأشخاص الطبيعية دون المعنوية، وبغض النظر عن صفة الشخص* 


*ثانيا – عمل المحكمة* 


*بدأت محكمة رواندا عملها في نوفمبر1995 و قامت بأول محاكمة في 9 جانفي 1999 .*

*و إلى غاية نوفمبر 2001 قامت المحكمة باتهام 65 شخص و نطقت بثمانية أحكام، ووضعت تحت الحبس المؤقت 45 متهم، و قامت بالقبض على مسئولين سامين. لكن المحكمة عانت بعض الشيء بحيث أنها لم تلاقى الصدى و الاهتمام الإعلامي كما لاقته محكمة يوغسلافيا سابقا، فقد تم اتهام المحكمة في بعض الأحيان بأنها استعملت كمحققين مجرمين سابقين. و أيضا غياب الأشخاص الروانديين عن لجان التحقيق .*


*قد أخذ على محكمة يوغسلافيا سابقا و رواندا أنهما يستندان في إنشائهما إلى قرار صادر عن مجلس الأمن و ليس معاهدة دولية ، وهذا يعني أنها تعتبر أحد الأجهزة التابعة لمجلس الأمن ، وبالتالي لا يتوافر لها الاستقلال الكافي و الحياد ، فهي تتأثر بالظروف السياسية للمجتمع الدولي بصفة عامة و مجلس الأمن بصفة خاصة .خاصة وأن المدعي العام و باقي موظفي المحكمة يتم تعيينهم من قبل مجلس الأمن أو الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة . و بالتالي كان من اللازم لتفادي هذه الانتقادات إنشاء المحكمتين بشكل تعاقدي ، أي على شكل معاهدة دولية ، يفتح الباب للانضمام إليها من طرف الدول .* 

*ساهمت المحكمتين الدوليتين ليوغسلافيا سابقا و رواندا في توفير كابح يضبط أعمال القادة السياسيين ، وذلك بتطوير معيار المسؤولية الفردية في زمن الحرب ، وقد طورتا مفهوم الجرائم الدولية ، وخاصة جرائم الحرب و الجرائم ضد الإنسانية ، و أيضا أنهما قننتا بشكل بارز القانون الدولي الإنساني ، بغض النظر عن مساهمتهما الكبيرة في الاجتهاد القضائي الدولي ، ومهد نجاحهما السبيل لتكوين محكمة جنائية دولية دائمة .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المطلب الثالث : المحكمة الجنائية الدولية


إن المحاكم التي سبق ذكرها هي محاكم مؤقتة ، فهي بالتالي تعكس الوضع الدولي الذي لا زال يشكو نقصاً فادحاً في العدالة والنزاهة ، مما جعل مشروع المحكمة الجنائية الدولية الدائمة يتعثّر في كل مرة يحاول فيها القيام .*

*أول ما ذكر مصطلح المحكمة الجنائية الدولية كان في معاهدة 1948 المتعلقة بمكافحة جريمة الإبادة الجماعية ، وذلك في المادة 6 التي ذكرت أن مرتكبي هذه الجريمة يحاكمون أمام محكمة جنائية دولية .*

*ولذلك سنعالج هذه المطلب من خلال معرفة كيفية إنشائها في الفرع الأول ، إضافة إلى الأفعال التي اعتبرها النظام الأساسي للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية جرائم حرب .*


*الفرع الأول : إنشاء المحكمة* 

*إن مشروع إنشاء المحكمة لم ير النور إلا سنة 1998 وذلك عندما اجتمع المؤتمر الدولي الدبلوماسي للمفوضين في مقر منظمة الأغذية والزراعة في روما (إيطاليا) من 15 جوان إلى 17 جويلية 1998 ، حيث وضع المؤتمر صيغة نهائيةً لمشروع اتفاقية إنشاء محكمة جنائية دولية تحت اسم" نظام روما الأساسي للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية" بتاريخ 17 جويلية 1998 .* 
*و تتشكل المحكمة الدولية بموجب مبدأ تتمة المحاكم الوطنية ، أي مبدأ الاختصاص التكميلي ، فالقضية يجب أن تمر عبر المحاكم الوطنية ، ولا تقدم إلى المحكمة الدولية إلا في الظروف التي لا تتمكن فيها المحكمة الوطنية من المحاكمة أو لم ترغب في ذلك .* 

*للمحكمة حسب المادة 5 من النظام الأساسي اختصاص النظر في الجرائم التالية: جريمة الإبادة الجماعية ، الجرائم ضد الإنسانية ، جرائم الحرب ،وجريمة العدوان. والشيء الذي يهمنا هنا هو الاختصاص بجرائم الحرب ، فنجد المادة 8 من النظام الأساسي نصت على الأفعال التي تعد جرائم حرب و التي هي 4 فئات :*

*الفئة الأولى : الجرائم التي تمثل انتهاكات جسيمة لاتفاقيات جنيف الأربع لعام 1949 .*
*الفئة الثانية : هي الجرائم التي تمثل انتهاكات خطيرة للقوانين و الأعراف السارية على المنازعات المسلحة الدولية .*
*الفئة الثالثة : هي الجرائم التي تقع في حالة نزاع مسلح غير دولي و التي تمثل انتهاكات جسيمة للمادة 3 مشتركة في اتفاقيات جنيف الأربع ، والبروتوكول الثاني لعام 1977 .*


*ويكون للمحكمة اختصاص فيما يتعلق بجرائم الحرب ، ولا سيما عندما ترتكب في إطار خطة أو سياسة عامة أو في إطار عملية ارتكاب واسعة النطاق لهذه الجرائم.* 


*الفرع الثاني: الأفعال التي تعتبر جرائم حرب بموجب النظام الأساسي للمحكمة* 

*وتتمثل هذه الأفعال و الواردة في نص المادة 8 من النظام الأساسي في :*
*- القتل العمد والتعذيب أو المعاملة اللإنسانية و القيام عمدا بإحداث معاناة شديدة أو إصابات خطيرة .*


*بالجسم أو بالصحة و الاعتداء على كرامة الشخص ، وبخاصة المعاملة المهينة .*
*- إلحاق تدمير واسع النطاق بالممتلكات والاستيلاء عليها دون مبرر الضرورة عسكرية .* 


*- إرغام أسير حرب أو أي شخص مشمول بالحماية على الخدمة في صفوف قوات دولة معادية.*

*- حرمان أي أسير حرب أو أي شخص مشمول بالحماية من حقه في المحاكمة العادلة. - الإبعاد أو النقل غير المشروعين أو الحبس غير المشروع و أخذ الرهائن .*

*- تعمد توجيه هجمات ضد السكان المدنيين والمنشآت مدنية التي لا تشكل أهدافا عسكرية .* 

*- تعمد شن هجمات ضد موظفين أو منشآت أو مواد أو وحدات أو مركبات في مهمة من مهام المساعدة الإنسانية أو حفظ السلام .* 

*- تعمد شن هجوم مع العلم بأن هذا الهجوم سيسفر عن خسائر في الأرواح أو إصابات بين المدنيين أو عن إلحاق ضرر بأهداف مدنية أو إحداث ضرر شديد للبيئة الطبيعية يكون إفراطاً واضحاً بالقياس إلى مجمل المكاسب العسكرية المتوقعة .*

*- مهاجمة أو قصف المدن أو القرى أو المساكن أو مباني العزل والتي لا تكون أهدافاً عسكرية .* 


*- قتل أو جرح مقاتل ألقى سلاحه أو لم تعد لديه وسيلة للدفاع أو استسلم مختاراً.*

*- إساءة استعمال علم الهدنة و علم العدو أو شارته العسكرية أو زيه العسكري أو علم الأمم المتحدة وأزيائها وكذلك الشعارات المميزة لاتفاقيات جنيف، مما يسفر عن قتل الأفراد أو إصابتهم .*


*- نقل السكان المدنيين من و إلى الأرض المحتلة .*

*- تعمد توجيه الهجمات ضد المباني الدينية أو التعليمية أو الخيرية أو التاريخية أو المستشفيات والمباني والمواد والوحدات الطبية ، شريطة ألا تكون تلك الأماكن مستخدمة لأغراض عسكرية.* 

*- إخضاع الأشخاص الموجودين تحت سلطة الطرف الخصم للتشويه البدني و إجراء التجارب الطبية و العلمية بدون مبرر طبي .* 

*- قتل أفراد منتمين إلى دولة معادية أو جيش معاد أو إصابتهم غدراً .*

*- تدمير ممتلكات العدو أو الاستيلاء عليها ما لم يكن هذا التدمير أو الاستيلاء مما تحتمه ضرورات الحرب .* 


*- إعلان أنه لن يبقى أحد على قيد الحياة .*

*- إعلان أن حقوق ودعاوى رعايا الطرف المعادي ملغاة أو غير مقبولة في أي محكمة* 

*-** إجبار رعايا الدولة المعادية على الاشتراك في عمليات حربية موجهة ضد بلدهم .*

*- نهب أي بلدة أو مكان حتى لو تم الاستيلاء عليه عنوة .*

*- استخدام السموم أو الأسلحة المسممة و الغازات الخانقة أو السامة أو الرصاصات التي تتمدد أو تتسطح بسهولة في الجسم البشرى ، أو الأسلحة أو القذائف أو المواد التي تسبب بطبيعتها أضرارا زائدة أو آلاما لا لزوم لها ، أو تكون عشوائية بالمخالفة لقانون للمنازعات المسلحة .*

*- الاغتصاب أو الاستعباد ****** أو الإكراه على البغاء أو الحمل القسري .*


*- استغلال وجود شخص مدني أو أشخاص آخرين متمتعين بحماية لإضفاء الحصانة من العمليات العسكرية على نقاط أو مناطق أو قوات عسكرية معينة.*

*- تعمد تجويع المدنيين كأسلوب من أساليب الحرب بحرمانهم من المواد التي لا غنى عنها لبقائهم .* 


*- تجنيد الأطفال دون الخامسة عشرة من العمر إلزاميا أو طوعيا في القوات المسلحة.*


*وحسب نص المادة 11 من النظام الأساسي فالمحكمة لها اختصاص زمني محدد بالجرائم التي ترتكب بعد دخول هذا النظام حيز النفاذ. و تحرك الدعوى أمامها بثلاث أوجه حسب المادة 13 :* 


*- الإحالة من دولة طرف .*


*- إذا أحال مجلس الأمن ، متصرفاً بموجب الفصل السابع من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة .* 


*- إذا بدأ المدعي العام التحقيق من تلقاء نفسه .*


*وقد أقرت المواد من 22 إلى 29 عدة مبادئ من مبادئ القانون الدولي الجنائي و التي سبق تقريرها في عدة مناسبات سابقة فنجد :*


*- مبدأ لا جريمة و لا عقوبة إلا بنص .*
*- مبدأ المسؤولية الجنائية الفردية .*
*- عدم الاعتداد بالصفة الرسمية .* 
*- أيضا مسؤولية القادة و الرؤساء الآخرين .* 
*- إضافة إلى عدم سقوط الجرائم بالتقادم.*


*لكننا نجد أن المحكمة لم تساير التطورات الحاصلة ، فهي لم تقم بتجريم استخدام أسلحة الدمار الشامل و الأسلحة البيولوجية ، والكيميائية و الألغام المضادة للأفراد التي كانت كثير من الدول متأهبة لإدراجها ضمن الجرائم .*


*و بإنشاء المحكمة الجنائية الدولية يتحقق انجاز إنساني ضخم و الذي من شأنه أن يفتح الطريق أمام تحقيق حلم الشعوب المقهورة و الدول المغلوب على أمرها. و الذي هو إنشاء محكمة دولية دائمة قادرة دائما على محاكمة مرتكبي الجرائم الدولية مهما كانت مراكزهم في دولتهم .* 


*فقد أنعش هذا الحدث التاريخي آمال الذين ظلوا لعقود طويلة عرضة لجرائم الدول الاستعمارية و العنصرية و الأنظمة الدكتاتورية.*

*إن الأحكام التي انطوى عليها النظام الأساسي تمثل طفرة كبرى في تطور العلاقة الدولية وتطبيق أحكام القانون الدولي الإنساني ، وتكريس سيادة القانون الدولي.*

*ولأول مرة سيكون هناك محكمة جنائية دولية دائمة تمتد سلطاتها القضائية لتشمل الجرائم الخطرة المنصوص عليها في اتفاقية جنيف الأربع و البروتوكولين الملحقين بها ، فقد مثل غياب مثل هذا الجهاز القضائي الدولي ثغرة كبرى أضعفت هذه الاتفاقيات وحدت من تطبيق أحكامها .*

----------

